# heart surgery benefit



## Edward29

My name is Edward Beasley, my son Collier has to have heart surgery soon. On sunday sept. 8,2013 we are putting on a benefit, at the Angler Lounge in Pensacola, Fl to raise money to help pay for the surgery. There will be fish plates for sale, cake walk, poker run and other things to buy. All proceeds go to the Collier Beasley Heart Donation Fund at Navy Federal Credit Union. We are having a hard time catching mullet because of the rain. If you would like to donate any fish to help out, it would be greatly appreciated. My # is 8503411100 ask for Edward or call my mother Cindy at 8507911898. If you would like to donate money, you can put it straight in the bank or contact myself. If your wanting to put it in the bank just tell the clerk the name of the account and they can put it up, its the Collier Beasley Heart Donation Fund. Thank you very much for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## LUNDY

What time does everything start up?


----------

